# Just Pregnant and moving to Ireland



## mirpet (15 May 2008)

I just found out I am pregnant and I'm also interviewing for an IT Project Mgt position in Ireland. Plan to move home in the summer, do I have to tell prospective employers I am pregnant? If I dont get a job and decide to not work for 6-8 months can I claim any benefits ie medical. I have 3 other kids under 7. My husband plans to build our house. Advice! I am currently employed.


----------



## micheller (15 May 2008)

If you decide to go public within the hospital system then all medical healthcare is free as far as I know, plus you can attend your GP during the pregnancy for pregnancy related care under the Mother& Child scheme. If you decide to go private you can expect to pay 2-4K for a private consultant,  some of which can be claimed back at year end on a MED1 Form from the tax office. If you have Irish health insurance they will also cover some costs and the private bed (although the bed isn't guaranteed- first come, first served.)    You don't have to tell your employer legally until you want to give notice to take leave, unless it's a health&safety issue. Some employers will pay your normal pay after certain employment time, usually 6-12mnts.   You may be entitled to state maternity benefit depening on your PRSI contributions (probably not in your circumstances though).  You should get everything you need to know here: http://www.citizensinformation.ie/categories   Best of luck,m.


----------



## shesells (15 May 2008)

micheller said:


> If you have Irish health insurance they will also cover some costs and the private bed (although the bed isn't guaranteed- first come, first served.)


 
With all health insurers here you have to serve a 2 year waiting period after subscription before you are covered for maternity services (unless you are transferring from one insurer to a similar or lesser plan with another insurer) so as the OP is only moving to Ireland it's no use at all.


----------



## Diziet (15 May 2008)

shesells said:


> With all health insurers here you have to serve a 2 year waiting period after subscription before you are covered for maternity services (unless you are transferring from one insurer to a similar or lesser plan with another insurer) so as the OP is only moving to Ireland it's no use at all.



It depends on whether insurance comes via a company scheme. Many of these waive the waiting period.


----------



## ClubMan (15 May 2008)

shesells said:


> With all health insurers here you have to serve a 2 year waiting period


One year with _Quinn _(formerly _BUPA_ _Ireland_) according to this.


----------



## shesells (15 May 2008)

Am with Quinn (formerly with Bupa) and when I increased my care plan I had to wait 2 years to qualify for the new cover as if I was only a new subscriber.


----------



## ClubMan (15 May 2008)

Fair enough. As I mentioned in that other thread the answer ultimately lies with the detailed terms & conditions of the specific policy booklet/product in question.


----------



## mirpet (16 May 2008)

Thanks all for the great advice.  Just going back to the part of finding a job while pregnant.  If I find a job how long before you have any type of maternity leave.  And if not paid maternity would you be guaranteed to get your job back?

Thanks again,
mirpet


----------



## march_hare (16 May 2008)

All pregnant employees are entitled to maternity leave. Not sure how your new resident status will affect your state benefit - it might be the lower end if anything at all. 
Alot of companies don't pay salary or top up benefit to women on mat leave and I've heard of some if they do at all, that will pay only once a certain amount of service has been reached e.g. a year or two. 
I'm not sure what happens if you are in a probationary period though once you tell your employer and start your leave. Maybe some one else might have been in the position here before and can shed some light on the subject. 
By law, you only have to give 4 weeks notice of leave and your date of return to work.You are entitled to return to your normal job, i.e. that you were in at time of going on leave. You cannot be dismissed or be made redundant as a result of or during mat leave.


----------



## Black Sheep (16 May 2008)

If you get a job in Ireland and pay PRSI here (even *1* payment), your UK record can be combined with your Irish one to help you qualify for Maternity benefit of €221.80 minimum to €280.00 maximum (not taxable)

Part-time work would be sufficient to qualify for PRSI contributions and you should be working at the time of application for Mat Ben. as your employer needs to sign the application form.

There is no specified time which you have to work in order to be entitled to Maternity Leave as all Pregnant workers are entitled to the leave


----------

